# Sticky  Sac Kings Roll Call:



## qross1fan

*There isn't one that I've seen and this forum needs one so here it is:








1] Location:
2] Favirote Current King:
3] Favirote All-Time King:
4] How Many Games On Average Per Season Do You Attend:
5] How Many Games Per Season Do You Watch On Average:
6] Other Favirote Teams:
7] Other Favirote Players:
8] Favirote Kings Moment:
9] Favirote NBA Moment(Non-Kings):​*​


----------



## Legend_33

1] Location: New York
2] Favirote Current King: Ron Artest
3] Favirote All-Time King: Vlade Divac
4] How Many Games On Average Per Season Do You Attend: 1, when they come to play the Knicks or the Nets.
5] How Many Games Per Season Do You Watch On Average: 82
6] Other Favirote Teams: Celtics, Bobcats
7] Other Favirote Players: Paul Pierce, Delonte West, Adam Morrison, Larry Bird, Magic Johnson
8] Favirote Kings Moment: Bibby's shot in Game 5, Martin's gamewinner, or Miller's game-tying three against the Lakers last year.
9] Favirote NBA Moment(Non-Kings): Celtics coming back from 20 point defecit against the Nets in 2002 playoffs.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

1] Location: Sacramento-ish
2] Favorite Current King: Ron Artest
3] Favorite All-Time King: Chris Webber
4] How Many Games On Average Per Season Do You Attend: I try to go once per season, although I don't always succeed...
5] How Many Games Per Season Do You Watch On Average: All of them
6] Other Favorite Teams: The Cavs, Clips, and Indy
7] Other Favorite Players: Lebron, Shaq, Chris Webber, Tyson Chandler, Shaun Livingston, Dwayne Wade, & Pau Gasol
8] Favorite Kings Moment: Bibby's shot in game 5, followed by Keon Clark winning 2 games against Dallas the next season
9] Favorite NBA Moment(Non-Kings): Jordan stripping Karl Malone like 14 possessions in a row in the Finals


----------



## Floods

1] Location:- New Hampshire
2] Favirote Current King:- Ron Artest
3] Favirote All-Time King:- Chris Webber
4] How Many Games On Average Per Season Do You Attend:- for Kings? zero
5] How Many Games Per Season Do You Watch On Average:- whatever is on National TV, even though i have to stay up till like 4 a.m.
6] Other Favirote Teams: - Boston Celtics, Phoenix Suns
7] Other Favirote Players: - Ricky Davis, Delonte West, Amare Stoudemire, Dwyane Wade, LeBron James, Josh Howard, Ray Allen
8] Favirote Kings Moment: - Not sure, can't watch many games.
9] Favirote NBA Moment(Non-Kings): - A lot of Celtics close game wins. The one that stands out is in 04-05 when Detroit came in here and we beat them in 2OT.​<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## B-Real

1] Location: Germany
2] Favirote Current King: Ron Artest
3] Favirote All-Time King: Oscar Robertson
4] How Many Games On Average Per Season Do You Attend: 0
5] How Many Games Per Season Do You Watch On Average: every i´am able
6] Other Favirote Teams: Chicago Bulls, Suns, hopefully new-look Pacers
7] Other Favirote Players: Ray Allen, Ben Gordon, Dwight, Gilbert Areans, Steve Nash
8] Favirote Kings Moment: 02 Playoff Run
9] Favirote NBA Moment(Non-Kings): ....Oh....A..Spec-Tac-Ular..Move..By..Michael Jordan... every Jordan Final series


----------



## tackler machine

1] Location: Modesto, California
2] Favirote Current King: Ron Artest
3] Favirote All-Time King: I like them all
4] How Many Games On Average Per Season Do You Attend: about 2 or 3 a seaseon
5] How Many Games Per Season Do You Watch On Average: about every one that is televised
6] Other Favirote Teams: Cavs
7] Other Favirote Players: Lebron James
8] Favirote Kings Moment: Mike Bibby's buzzer beater in i think it was game 5 of the Western Conference finals vs lakers
9] Favirote NBA Moment(Non-Kings): Derek Fisher 0.3 second shot


----------



## ILoveTheKings

1] Location: Rocklin, CA 
2] Favorite Current King: Mike Bibby
3] Favorite All-Time King: Vlade
4] How Many Games On Average Per Season Do You Attend: 1-2
5] How Many Games Per Season Do You Watch On Average: 70+
6] Other Favorite Teams: Detroit Pistons (Born and raised in Detroit)
7] Other Favorite Players: Dwayne Wade, Lebron James
8] Favorite Kings Moment: Game 5, 2003 when Bibby hit the shot against the Lakers
9] Favorite NBA Moment (Non-Kings): Detroit winning the championship in 1989

PS - You have "favorite" spelled wrong.


----------



## Kidafer16

1] Location: Caliifornia, Tracy
2] Favirote Current King: KMart
3] Favirote All-Time King: JWill
4] How Many Games On Average Per Season Do You Attend: 2 lol
5] How Many Games Per Season Do You Watch On Average: almost all
6] Other Favirote Teams: raiders
7] Other Favirote Players: dwayne wade
8] Favirote Kings Moment: Ronnies dunk over boozer
9] Favirote NBA Moment(Non-Kings): barons dunk over kirilenko


----------



## Floods

welcome to the board. as you may have noticed its not exactly rush hour here.


----------



## MikeBibbyAK

1] Location: Australia
2] Favirote Current King: Francisco Garcia
3] Favirote All-Time King: Mike Bibby
4] How Many Games On Average Per Season Do You Attend: 0
5] How Many Games Per Season Do You Watch On Average: 40ish
6] Other Favirote Teams: Detroit,Utah
7] Other Favirote Players: Nash,R.Wallace
8] Favirote Kings Moment: When Mike,Doug,Peja,Brad,Chris were Kings.
9] Favirote NBA Moment(Non-Kings): Probably be a Nash moment.


----------



## Peja Vu

MikeBibbyAK said:


> 1] Location: Australia
> 2] Favirote Current King: Francisco Garcia
> 3] Favirote All-Time King: Mike Bibby
> 4] How Many Games On Average Per Season Do You Attend: 0
> 5] How Many Games Per Season Do You Watch On Average: 40ish
> 6] Other Favirote Teams: Detroit,Utah
> 7] Other Favirote Players: Nash,R.Wallace
> 8] Favirote Kings Moment: When Mike,Doug,Peja,Brad,Chris were Kings.
> 9] Favirote NBA Moment(Non-Kings): Probably be a Nash moment.


WELCOME!


----------



## Tyreke

1] Location: Finland 
2] Favorite Current King: Tyreke Evans
3] Favorite All-Time King: -
4] How Many Games On Average Per Season Do You Attend:0
5] How Many Games Per Season Do You Watch On Average: 70
6] Other Favorite Teams: Pacers, Bulls
7] Other Favorite Players: DRose, BGordon, JNoah, RRondo, TJ Ford, Danny Granger, Jason Thompson
8] Favorite Kings Moment: -
9] Favorite NBA Moment (Non-Kings): Pacers fired Rick Carlisle, Bulls got the first overall pick in the 2008 draft


----------



## Cris

Welcome to the boards!


----------

